# Least amounts of points that could be bought directly from Disney



## sui (Dec 2, 2016)

I asked a while ago about purchasing magic kingdom lodge, and thank you everyone for the suggestion of buying after visiting. 

After my first visit to the WDW, I realized that

1. I'd like to stay at the bay lake tower for the convenience of monorail.

2. September is definitely not a good time to visit. I'll come in late Jan/ early Feb alternating to utilize the annual pass.

3. I don't need a 2bed, 2 studios should work since I'll purchase the dining plan.

Now here's my new question.

I need 6 gold annual passes every 2 years. I'd like to buy some points from Disney directly so that I could get the member discount for annual pass. What is the least amount of points that could be purchased from Disney directly? It starts from 100 points on their website, but I've seen 25 points on the resale market.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 2, 2016)

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions


----------



## Cyberc (Dec 3, 2016)

If you aren't an owner already you need to buy a minimum of 50 points. 

If you already are an owner you could buy a little as 25 points. 

As always it depends of your use year request and disneys availability of these.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Also, make sure you understand use year. For your case I think a October-December UY would be your best bet, just in case you want to travel for the holidays.
Also if you are a resale buyer you will be eligible for the same annual pass discounts, as if you buy from Disney directly. For more information I would go to the  www,disboards.com.


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 5, 2016)

Bailey#1 said:


> Also if you are a resale buyer you will be eligible for the same annual pass discounts, as if you buy from Disney directly.



this is not true any more:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...embership-benefits-resale-20160404-story.html



> Starting today (April 4, 2016), "members who do not purchase an ownership interest directly from Disney Vacation Development Inc. will not have access to Membership Extras," the company says on its website.
> 
> Membership extras include discounts on merchandise, annual passes and restaurants. They also include access to a lounge opening soon at Epcot, a sweepstakes, and special events such as movie screenings, a member cruise and a recent party at the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Dec 6, 2016)

chalee94 said:


> this is not true any more:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...embership-benefits-resale-20160404-story.html


Thank you Charles for correcting me, I wasn't aware of the changes to the perks.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 16, 2016)

bnoble said:


> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions



Wow.  So now you can get in with 50 points?  
Can't do a whole lot in the new resorts with 50 points but that's not bad for OKW stays.
Buy direct at HH and Vero for $110 and get the perks and then add on resale.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 16, 2016)

chriskre said:


> Buy direct at HH and Vero for $110 and get the perks and then add on resale.


It would be better to do it in the other order, then you can add on as few as 25.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 17, 2016)

bnoble said:


> It would be better to do it in the other order, then you can add on as few as 25.



True financially, but if you Disney keeps devaluing resale points perks, then it could make sense to buy direct in a small package.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 17, 2016)

That's what I'm saying: if you buy resale first, your minimum direct add-on is 25 points.  If you buy direct first, your minimum buy-in is 50.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 17, 2016)

bnoble said:


> That's what I'm saying: if you buy resale first, your minimum direct add-on is 25 points.  If you buy direct first, your minimum buy-in is 50.



Yes I know but if you wanted all your points to be good for anything in the club you'd need to buy direct or the resale points would be excluded.
Not that anything in the club is really worth paying a premium for these days if you just want to use them in the system.
I've looked at using my points for cruising and it's not really that bad of a deal given the cruise pricing lately.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 17, 2016)

chriskre said:


> if you wanted all your points to be good for anything in the club


...then you need a lesson in basic finance! 

More seriously: the "per-point" benefits available only to directly-purchased points are: Disney Collection, ABD, or DCL travel. In almost every case, it would be better to rent out the equivalent number of points, and use the cash to book the resort, trip, or cruise you wanted, because you'd have money left over. The "per-account" benefits include the dining, merch, and AP discounts, and those are good as long as you have *any* direct purchase, so a smaller one is better.

Do you have an example of a cruise you think is "worth it"?


----------



## chriskre (Dec 17, 2016)

bnoble said:


> ...then you need a lesson in basic finance!
> 
> More seriously: the "per-point" benefits available only to directly-purchased points are: Disney Collection, ABD, or DCL travel. In almost every case, it would be better to rent out the equivalent number of points, and use the cash to book the resort, trip, or cruise you wanted, because you'd have money left over. The "per-account" benefits include the dining, merch, and AP discounts, and those are good as long as you have *any* direct purchase, so a smaller one is better.
> 
> Do you have an example of a cruise you think is "worth it"?



From a financial perspective I do agree it's better to buy resale.
But at this point in my very complicated life, I find comfort in simplicity.
I have rented my points out but that's a bit of a hassle.  
Easier than most clubs but still a hassle.
I do have repeat customers, but only because I'm charging a fair price for my points.

I didn't buy my points to rent them out, I bought to use, but my life has changed as happens to most of us.
My health took a huge hit the past 4 years and so have my Disney trips.
Cruising is easier right now for me and I've been going on other cruise lines but am glad to have the Disney option.
I used to be all about the cheapest route, but with the ever changing rules with the clubs and exchange companies, 
I'm glad I bought with my future in mind. 

It was thanks to many here on TUG and TS4M's that I learned those lessons young enough to plan ahead.  
Disney was my only direct TS purchase before I knew better, but honestly I don't regret it.    
I have always gotten my reservations and not having to rely on RCI brought me years of convenience.  
But you are very correct that it's not the smartest way into the club but Disney makes it the easiest.


----------



## icydog (Jan 23, 2017)

I have a question.  I had my BCV and OKW points that I bought resale.  I realized I needed a small add-on from DVC to get any of the DVC perks.

I bought a 25 point OKW contract from my Disney guide in November.  My biggest reason was I really wanted to have access to the member cruise since my grandson is 8 and my granddaughter is 5.

My thinking: There's always an option to pay cash for the member cruise.  I figured I would be able to reserve the Member Cruise using cash, since I now have the (new Blue Membership card) developer points. Thoughts?


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jan 28, 2017)

icydog said:


> I have a question.  I had my BCV and OKW points that I bought resale.  I realized I needed a small add-on from DVC to get any of the DVC perks.
> 
> I bought a 25 point OKW contract from my Disney guide in November.  My biggest reason was I really wanted to have access to the member cruise since my grandson is 8 and my granddaughter is 5.
> 
> My thinking: There's always an option to pay cash for the member cruise.  I figured I would be able to reserve the Member Cruise using cash, since I now have the (new Blue Membership card) developer points. Thoughts?


You can't use your resale points (if they were purchased after April last year - I think that's the date) for the cruise.  You'd have to pay cash if you only have 25 direct and none grandfathered.


----------



## hyperjewl (Mar 2, 2017)

chriskre said:


> From a financial perspective I do agree it's better to buy resale.
> But at this point in my very complicated life, I find comfort in simplicity.
> I have rented my points out but that's a bit of a hassle.
> Easier than most clubs but still a hassle.
> ...




So if you had it to do over again, knowing what you know now - would you still buy direct from Disney or buy through resale. We're evaluating if it's something we'd like to do. We do own another property and have plenty of trading power to go where we want, except for in the Disney parks & we have 4 young girls. There's something to be said of Disney convenience and luxury! We're debating if we should add dvc into the mix too and if we should go direct or through resale if we decided to go that route.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 2, 2017)

IMO, the three reasons to buy direct are (a) if you are interested in a specific Fixed Week, (b) you absolutely cannot wait a few years to have the newest resort as your Home Resort, (c) you want to own at one of the smallest resorts. In cases (b) and (c), there generally aren't many resale contracts available, and they do not trade at much of a discount.


----------



## capjak (Mar 2, 2017)

hyperjewl said:


> So if you had it to do over again, knowing what you know now - would you still buy direct from Disney or buy through resale. We're evaluating if it's something we'd like to do. We do own another property and have plenty of trading power to go where we want, except for in the Disney parks & we have 4 young girls. There's something to be said of Disney convenience and luxury! We're debating if we should add dvc into the mix too and if we should go direct or through resale if we decided to go that route.


 I would buy resale and after it closed and I was in the DVC system, I would buy 25 points from DVC for the AP discount as I go multiple times per year and see value in the AP discount.  But since my resale points are "grandfathered" into the system without restrictions (I bought resale before the restrictions) I do not currently have that issue.  I am now thinking of selling my DVC but before I do I will buy 25 points direct for the AP discount.


----------



## elaine (Mar 2, 2017)

Icydog. Yes. We did dvc members cruise on our 35 point add on contract, paying $ for all 5 of us.
I would buy resale and if you want a small direct purchase if the perks are important to you.


----------

